# In camera lens corrections



## Ozarker (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm wondering how many of you turn off all the in camera lens corrections? I turned all mine off tonight and hope to shoot tomorrow without them. I might like it better as the vignette is stronger and the field doesn't seem as flat. I have a shoot tomorrow (well, today by now) for a local MUA and might give it a try if I get the chance. My initial plan is to use all vintage MF lenses, but I will just have to see whether or not I can squeeze in some shots with the 50mm and 85mm without the corrections.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 15, 2020)

It only affects jpeg images, if you use Canon DPP, the software will read the settings and automatically apply the settings to raw files as you import them. Adobe does not apply the corrections, they have their own that can be applied to RAW files.

So, if you use jpeg, I'd apply them, for raw, it doesn't matter unless you use DPP.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 15, 2020)

I have vignette correction turned on to better reflect my end result. I find the new RF glass to be not so very good with vignetting, so results will look very different with correction turned off ..


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 16, 2020)

Viggo said:


> I have vignette correction turned on to better reflect my end result. I find the new RF glass to be not so very good with vignetting, so results will look very different with correction turned off ..


That sounds reasonable to me.


----------

